# Haunted Trains on Coast to Coast AM radio Show 12/6/19



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Nov 30, 2019)

*Hey StP members and guests: I'm sure when you're on the road you have a radio and listen to Coast to Coast AM to pass time which is nationwide radio show late in the wee hours of the night. Subjects talked about; UFOs, Bigfoot, Missing Persons, Ghosts, etc. (btw David Pauldies will be on this Monday night 12/2/19 on disappearances in National Parks). www.coasttocoastam.com 

Anyway, there will be a show on haunted trains Dec. 6th, 2019. Thought many of you might find the show interesting! *
Dec06
Friday - Haunted Trains / Open Lines 
Matthew Swayne 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/0738761338/


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Nov 30, 2019)

Sic, gonna tune in for sure thanks for the heads up good sir!


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 30, 2019)

This has always been one of my favorite Americana songs:


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Etown961 (Dec 1, 2019)

Crazy Hobo Johnny said:


> *Hey StP members and guests: I'm sure when you're on the road you have a radio and listen to Coast to Coast AM to pass time which is nationwide radio show late in the wee hours of the night. Subjects talked about; UFOs, Bigfoot, Missing Persons, Ghosts, etc. (btw David Pauldies will be on this Monday night 12/2/19 on disappearances in National Parks). www.coasttocoastam.com
> 
> Anyway, there will be a show on haunted trains Dec. 6th, 2019. Thought many of you might find the show interesting! *
> Dec06
> ...



Thats awesome, I grew up listening to Art Bell on my old AM radio, may he rest in peace. I'll be sure to listen in


----------



## DoctorZ (Dec 7, 2019)

Crazy Hobo Johnny said:


> *Hey StP members and guests: I'm sure when you're on the road you have a radio and listen to Coast to Coast AM to pass time which is nationwide radio show late in the wee hours of the night. Subjects talked about; UFOs, Bigfoot, Missing Persons, Ghosts, etc. (btw David Pauldies will be on this Monday night 12/2/19 on disappearances in National Parks). www.coasttocoastam.com
> 
> Anyway, there will be a show on haunted trains Dec. 6th, 2019. Thought many of you might find the show interesting! *
> Dec06
> ...



Dang, I missed it. I guess it's time to renew my subscription to the Coast Insider and download the show's audio.


----------

